# Some photos taken around the old Tiger Bay and Cardiff Docks



## editor (Jan 4, 2012)

Had a lovely walk around the Bay over Christmas and have posted up a photo feature:


























And here's how it used to look in the mid 80s:






Loads more pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/cardiff-bay-photos-around-the-old-tiger-bay-and-cardiff-docks/


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2012)

cool pics and feature ed
seen the ship on top of woods but not the fish thing! will have to have a look soon


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2015)

I was done the docks/bay again last week: 





















Butetown, barrage and a breezy afternoon: a winter trip to Cardiff Bay in photos


----------



## shygirl (Jan 5, 2016)

The organisation I work for is based in the Bay, and tho' I mainly work from home, I love my lunch hours there.  I'm really looking forward to Spring and Summer, if it ever stops bloody raining.  (People tell me its not usually this bad (its 30 yrs since I lived here), but it would be enough to drive me back to London if it was like this every year!)

Great pics Ed!


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 5, 2016)

4 or 5 seasons ago and in my quest to use unusual transport for football games I did Cardiff v Hull City.

Accompanied by brompton, Bubble car to Cardiff Bay, Ferry to Penarth, 156 to Grangetown.

Great views of the Bay and Barrage from the ferry.


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 2, 2016)

Apparently local builders used to buy the Rock ballast that came into Cardiff Docks on the ships.A pal living over in Roath has a few terraced houses by him that are made from Italian Lava that came in the ballast from Naples.Quite interesting when you start looking around at the different types of building material that arrived as ships ballast.


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 3, 2016)

Remember grooving the night away in the Moon & Showbiz clubs.Cardiff is truly a cosmopolitan city now,i' d be more than happy to live down by Roath Park,alas property prices reflect the desirability.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 26, 2016)

anyone catch the documentary on BBC four tonight, going going gone, nick Broomfields disappearing Britain first half was on the Wellington building in Liverpool, the second half on the coal exchange and the total mess Cardiff Council  has made of it. There are also some great before and after images of the developer butchery of the Bay, well worth catching on iplayer.


----------

